# The Bridge



## Hedgetrimmer (Dec 11, 2004)

I call this piece The Bridge.  Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Aga (Dec 12, 2004)

Mmmm, interesting...


----------



## Niki (Dec 12, 2004)

I am really sorry, but I can't see what it is. Is it a painting? fabric? photo?


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah...a little more info would be good.


----------

